# first set of stilts



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

I've never used stilts but have a job coming up that I would like to try them on. 
Looking for some advice on the size of stilts to get. I'm 6' tall, is there one set of adjustable stilts I can get that will allow me to work comfortably on 8' to 10' ceilings?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yup, dura-stilts. 24-48. most common set of stilts on the job.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

14-22, 18-30, might be more practical for someone 6'


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

18-30's are the most versatile IMO. 10 foot will be a bit of a stretch, but 8-9 is best on those.


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll probably be working more on 8 and 9' ceilings so I think I will go with the 18-30's. :yes:


----------



## Kozzmo (Mar 9, 2008)

My 1st set of stilts were 2 milk crates tied to my boots with cut innertubes!Perfect for 8'.Going up stairs was a lil sketchy:]I'm also 6' and the 18-30's are just right.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you may want to rethink, what about garages? those 30's aren't going to get you right up there. honestly I'm sitting perfect with a 12-24 and a 24-48. I'm 6' as well and I could ask for anything better. I use my big set constantly, you don't know how much you'll use them until you have 'em. trust me


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^Six foot scaffold.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

scaffold was for the pre 60's. It's slow and unproductive


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

How about this :thumbup:

http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Crawler_3-Piece_4_Scaffolding_Package.php


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree with ******, 
get the tallest sets. I'm 6' feet too, and I use them good for 9,10,11, and sometimes 12s. If your on a 8 ft ceiling, use a bucket.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

tall guys are perfect for a 6'r like us


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

The only thing that matters is. Which ones look cooler. The new skywalkers look sweet. I have to have 'em. There so shiny and cool.:thumbup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> scaffold was for the pre 60's. It's slow and unproductive


 So are bazookas.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

ha ha ha


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> So are bazookas.


 
Are you Serious?:blink:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

No, I'm serious. Just a little different from Serious, but not quite. ha ha ha


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Id stick w/ dura stilts I bought a pair of Shur-Mags and can't stand the way they walk, like you have to swing your legs around. I would say anything but shur-mags who cares if theyre lighter my feet kill after 45 mins.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

has anyone heard anything about the marshalltown stilts?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

If you're talking about the sky walkers, They're a little over priced IMO


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> has anyone heard anything about the marshalltown stilts?


 Yes, I heard and saw that they look super cool. Go get some and let us know how they feel.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> has anyone heard anything about the marshalltown stilts?


Sky Walkers look fancy but in my opinion the Dura Stilts are far more comfortable.

Sky walkers actually hurt my feet and the single spring at the very bottom of the foot pad seems to need adjusting for every height. When it is to stiff it feels like you are trying to walk with a cast on your foot and ankle.

Plus Sky Walkers are a little heavier.

It may just be that I am too used to my Dura Stilts but thats how it is for me.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

19Riggs88 said:


> Sky Walkers look fancy but in my opinion the Dura Stilts are far more comfortable.
> 
> Sky walkers actually hurt my feet and the single spring at the very bottom of the foot pad seems to need adjusting for every height. When it is to stiff it feels like you are trying to walk with a cast on your foot and ankle.
> 
> ...


 Are you refering to the old skywalkers or the super cool looking new ones. Just curious. Well I'm guessing the new ones because of the spring at the bottom.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Are you refering to the old skywalkers or the super cool looking new ones. Just curious. Well I'm guessing the new ones because of the spring at the bottom.


Yes the cool looking new ones. I also know a guy who bought them and regrets it.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I guess they went for form over function.


----------



## harris drywall (Feb 19, 2009)

*new stilts*

i just bought a set of stilts on ebay for $119.00 new,can someone tell me their first experience on stilts i have 18-30 inch:thumbup:


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

harris drywall said:


> i just bought a set of stilts on ebay for $119.00 new,can someone tell me their first experience on stilts i have 18-30 inch:thumbup:


I did lean on the walls a little at first.
I guess I was lucky to not fall until once I hit some loose sand while taking big strides on concrete. My font leg kept sliding foreword and I did the splits and slowly went down with a little pain.

One piece of advice though is ALWAYS strap on your leg strap first and then the foot straps. That way if you happen to slip or fall with them half on you don't twist your ankle up....


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I remember my first time like it was yesterday.... I brought em home and walked around on the lowest setting with a broomstick in my hand, (borrowed it from my mother in law, it's her ride ). One day and your a pro.


----------



## harris drywall (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks for the reply,now stilts being in 2 peices the top peices with straps on seem to be not below my knee caps ,can someone tell me if 2 top halfs that slide over bottom tubes are supposed to be clamped as well as as bottom half s are to brackets ,when i slide top halfs onto tubes the knee straps land at knee caps,when they are supposed to be below knee caps,should i cut tube on top halfs ,so knee strap comes below knee caps?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Should be able to loosen the adjustment wing nuts on the leg strap tube and lower it so it straps on below the knee. You should never have to cut anything off...

Durastilts still the best IMO.

PS: You'll want someone around the first time you get up on 'em to adjust your springs. You'll need to adjust them throughout the first day or so also, improper spring settings will wear your legs/ankles out and be uncomfortable.


----------

